# old bicycle shop Raleigh



## Mr.Danny (Feb 27, 2019)

while i try to find my bicycle parts for my restoration of my unknown birth bicycle i found this shop still hav many Raleigh n other vintage bicycle inside his shop wow me after i see this one he told me wanted to sell it MYR 7000  i wish i hav this original white Raleigh


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lovely bell on the machine next to the white one.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Lovely bell on the machine next to the white one.



so much vintage part here.one he offer me MYR850 quite Hodge brand if im not mistake i will come back n snap more pic. the owner itself 78 years old n he kept saying he own 5 bicycle older than him


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Mr.Danny said:


> so much vintage part here.one he offer me MYR850 quite Hodge brand if im not mistake i will come back n snap more pic. the owner itself 78 years old n he kept saying he own 5 bicycle older than him



would love to see those older machines!


----------

